# The sad day came...



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

My Beloved Dakota 
Mein Liebling 
2000-2011
I could not bear to see you struggle another day.​ 







 

I found this poem on another thread. I'm reposting here as it so eloquently speaks to the sad & painful decision most of us will make about our beloved companions. 

If it should be that I grow weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep 
Then you must do what must be done 
For this last battle cannot be won​ 

You will be sad I understand 
Don't let your grief then stay your hand 
For this day more than all the rest 
Your love for me must stand the test​ 
We've had so many happy years 
What is to come can hold no fears 
You'd not want me to suffer so 
The time has come, please let me go​ 
Take me where my needs they'll tend 
And please stay with me till the end 
Hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see​ 
I know in time that you will see 
The kindness that you did for me 
Although my tail it's last has waved 
From pain and suffering I've been saved​ 
Please do not grieve it must be you 
Who had this painful thing to do 
We've been so close, we two , these years 
Don't let your heart hold back it's tears​ 
Author Unknown​


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful. I truly mourn your loss as well.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

very sorry for your loss. Dakota will be waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how heart breaking it is.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I'm so sorry..... <<<HUGS>>>>

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

i am so sorry for your loss, the poem is beautiful as she was


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

What a beautiful poem, so sorry for your loss. Till you meet Dakota again at the bridge, run free sweet pet, run free. :rip:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

What comforting and true words. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, Dakota was a beautiful girl, who now waits for you at the Bridge.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you for your condolences. It's been a rough day.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing the poem.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

So Sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. 

Jelpy


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm am so sorry.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I am really sorry about Dakota :hugs:


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free beautiful Dakota!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am so sorry for your loss. ((( hugs))) I know the pain all too well.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. The poem is beautiful; thank you for sharing it and Dakota with us.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

It's been 2 days since he's been gone. Even w my youngster Rumi, the house is so still w/o him. I miss him so much.


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

So very sorry for your great loss of Dakota. He was a handsome boy. Take comfort in that he will be waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge. Hugs.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. She was a beautiful girl and I know you have many happy memories.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am so sorry. When I had to say good buy to my dog it was the worst day of my life by far. I did not know I could cry that hard. I feel for you. I wish dogs never got old.


----------

